# Brighest LED headlamp



## lupodwdn (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm putting together a combo of the brightest hand held LED and brightest LED Headlamp I can find. Currently I use the home depot "husky" brand LED lights which are pretty bright and my LED headlamp is also very bright, but again, I'm looking to step up into the big leagues now,

Any help our be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## carrot (Sep 25, 2011)

Right now the most powerful headlamp I can think of is the Petzl Ultra. 

What are you looking to use it for?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Sep 25, 2011)

do you have a target budget, because if your budget is high enough and you're just looking for the brightest headlamp the sky is pretty much the limit. 
for under $1,000 you can get a Lupine Betty X Pro (2,600 lumens). 
for under $100 you can get a Spark ST6-500CW (500 lumens) or you can wait a few weeks and get the Zebralight H600 (750 lumens). 
for under $60 you can get a Fenix HP11 (277 lumens). 
for under $35 you can get a Fenix HL21 (90 lumens). 

but IMO, once a lamp can go over 40 lumens, which most headlamps can these days, and unless you're doing a high speed activity, brightness isn't that important and all the other aspects of a headlamp matter a lot more. i would suggest going through the questions on Bolster's "To Consider Before You Purchase a Headlamp" thread and figure out what your needs are.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Sep 25, 2011)

Lupine Betty X Pro! 2600 lumen! Quite compact too.


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 25, 2011)

The mountain bike community has tons of superbright head/helmet lamps that are ultrabright. For technical single track trails 300-600 lumens are the minimum required with many wanting at least 1000 or more lumens. I would check those out if you are looking for bright. Lupine as mentioned before makes nice one's. Some others are jetlite,exposure,light and motion,trail led, and niterider


----------



## Gregozedobe (Sep 25, 2011)

Define "Brightest" ie are you interested in *Flood* (look at lumens and beam pattern) or *Throw* (just look at Lux) ? They are quite different. 

There are a few custom makers of headlamps around, so depending on exactly what you want (and how much you are prepared to pay) then you should be able to find something that suits your (realistic) preferences.


----------



## j3n5 (Sep 27, 2011)

LedX Cobra II is a popular Swedish headlamp that many orienteerers says beats Lupine Betty X.

http://en.ledx.se/comparison-of-headlamps/


----------

